# MK2 power steering belt removal



## Si98 (Sep 21, 2006)

My alternator belt snapped the other day and it seems I need to remove the PS belt first to replace it. I don't have AC. Do I need to jack the car up to get to the PS tensioner or can I access it from up top? Can't seem to find it. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

from the bottom...
ok best way to do is take the front passenger tire off and you will see it all


----------



## Si98 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (dogyouare)*

thanks dogyouare. will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Si98)*

To take the power steering belt off you need to not only work the "adjuster" that you can easily see but several well hidden bolts and nuts need to be taken loose from behind the pump so it will move on its mount so the belt can be taken off. FR


----------



## Si98 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Fat Rabbit)*

I was just going to ask if there is more than one bolt you need to loosen. I took the adjuster bolt off and and it had no effect on the pulley. Belt wouldn't budge. Will give it another attempt tonight.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Si98)*

One of the bolts is way up -- hidden away -- next to the engine -- along the engine oil pan line the others are more out in the open. I use a long extension to get the ratchet out where i can move it for the bolt that is really hidden. The other bolts are more out in the open. I usually take them all loose so I for sure get the several the pivot the pump. FR


----------



## Si98 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Fat Rabbit)*

I think this hidden bolt is the only one left I need to loosen because the pump still won't pivot. Could you describe in more detail where this bolt is? This repair is beyond frustrating.


----------



## Si98 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Si98)*

Here is a diagram of what my setup looks like. Which is the primary bolt that I need to loosen to make the pump pivot?


----------



## Bloan (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Si98)*

From my recollection...you'll need to loosen:
#24 (the tensioner's nut);
#20;
and #17.
If it's been a while since it's been serviced it may need some light persuasion: after a few light taps with a rubber mallet you can try to budge it by placing a small screw jack below it and lightly raising it up.


----------



## Bloan (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: MK2 power steering belt removal (Bloan)*

It's the # 20 that's a bitch to get to.


----------



## logansapianist (Jun 19, 2012)

Just did this on a similar platform (no AC mk2 8v) following these guidelines. Things i learned:

1.) Make sure you get the belt off and take it to your parts store before buying a new one. I had an aftermarket belt setup, piece was about 6 inches longer than stock. 

2.) Per the diagram, theres another bolt opposite the pump from #20 (TRULY a bitch to get out, fine with the right tools though), i don't think it's labeled in the diagram though or maybe not attached in most vehicles? Mine had it. 

3.) Wear gloves when you wrench bolts out. Just do it. 

Anyways this was helpful, thanks for all the contributions! I had to actually remove the pump, hold it with one hand (so as not to damage lines) and pull the belt of with the other hand. I think my pump/PS belt is a little on the short side so some of you might also have to do this. Key for that is to completely remove #17 and push the bolt through a little so you can slide the whole assembly right off. 

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres a diy. Its for the belt system with a/c but i should help you out a little 
http://www.vwgolf-mk2.com/evbeltreplacement040403.html


----------



## thenaivecube (6 mo ago)

UroTuning said:


> Heres a diy. Its for the belt system with a/c but i should help you out a little
> - VWGOLF 2 - The replacement of V-belts


Thank you for this. Who knew this would be helpful 7 years in the future.


----------

